# Flugkoordination



## julee09 (16. Jun 2015)

Hey ihr lieben 
Meine Freundin und ich müssen für die Uni ein Programm schreiben, mit welchem Der Flug 
eines Flugzeuges auf einem zweidimensionalem Koordinatensystem dargestellt wird.
Nun kommen wir jedoch nicht weiter da wir nicht wissen, wie wir an die Koordinaten zwischen dem Anfangs 
und Endpunkt kommen, um diese im Anschluss von einer weiteren Methode zeichen zu lassen:bahnhof:.

Hat jemand von euch eventuell eine lösung für mich ?

Schonmal danke im voraus

Liebe Grüße
Julia


----------



## VfL_Freak (16. Jun 2015)

Moin,



julee09 hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand von euch eventuell eine lösung für mich ?


Ohne nähere Infos wohl kaum !

Habt ihr wirklich nur Start- und Endpunkt ? 
Dann berechnet ggf. doch einfach die Gerade zwischen diesen Punkten ...

Aber derzeit können wir nur raten :noe:

Gruß Klaus


----------



## strußi (16. Jun 2015)

könnt ihr von eurem "luftfahrzeug" die koordinaten bekommen( gps?)


----------

